

How to Know If a Startup Is Promising? - metaculus

Like when there&#x27;s a friend of your working on his startup idea and asking you to join as a cofounder. At this stage there&#x27;s nothing to gauge (not even a company yet).
======
kelukelugames
You can't. Otherwise all of us would be billionaires.

There is a ton of risk not matter. We hear from a lot of people who "always
knew they had it." But there are a ton of failures who also believed "they
always had it" before failing.

